# New Offer from Marriott that is intriguing...



## csalter2 (May 23, 2018)

Hello All,

I received another offer from Marriott today that is interesting because the price seems good. Today, I was offered a platinum/red season  Desert Springs Villas I 2 bedroom lockoff  and a St. Kitts platinum 2 bedroom ocean view for a total of $38,305.  *These are worth a total points value of 6875 Destination Points. *That would be St. Kitts with 3650 points and DSVI with 3225 DC points.  The math says that that is* $5.57 per point.  *Maintenance fees would be $3,458 per year making it *.503 per point maintenance fees.* Based upon what I have been seeing on various threads this seems to be a pretty good deal from Marriott. The Desert Springs I Villas are ones that I really like there.  I would use it, trade it for DC points or rent it.

Along with my Ko Olina week, these would provide me with all that I would need for my vacation plans and nearing retirement. Also, I like the added flexibility I will have. It would move me to the Presidential tier which really is not a real incentive for me to do this.

Any thoughts about this? Is there something that I am missing? Should I be considering something else?


----------



## frank808 (May 23, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received another offer from Marriott today that is interesting because the price seems good. Today, I was offered a platinum/red season  Desert Springs Villas I 2 bedroom lockoff  and a St. Kitts platinum 2 bedroom ocean view for a total of $38,305.  *These are worth a total points value of 6875 Destination Points. *That would be St. Kitts with 3650 points and DSVI with 3225 DC points.  The math says that that is* $5.57 per point.  *Maintenance fees would be $3,458 per year making it *.503 per point maintenance fees.* Based upon what I have been seeing on various threads this seems to be a pretty good deal from Marriott. The Desert Springs I Villas are ones that I really like there.  I would use it, trade it for DC points or rent it.
> 
> ...


Mvc would enroll these in the DP program without buying trust points also?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csalter2 (May 23, 2018)

frank808 said:


> Mvc would enroll these in the DP program without buying trust points also?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



The St. Kitts week is a direct sale from Marriott and is enrolled when you buy it. It is a weeks purchase that Marriott can only sell the old fashioned way.  The DSVI week is a resale that Marriott is selling for an owner. This would be a bundle of two weeks timeshares that I’m buying direct from Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2018)

So like a DC Trust Point/Resale week Hybrid, except that it is a direct enrollable week/resale week hybrid. Marriott still sells weeks in the Caribbean that are enrolled/enrollable when you buy them because they are still true developer sold weeks product.

This is really only a good deal if you think the points are worth it. If you already own DC points, you can simply rent points when you need them. Though they may cost closer to $0.60 or more per point to rent.


----------



## TXTortoise (May 23, 2018)

So that would suggest the Spain week noted in another thread might be leveraged the same way?   The St. Kitts and Spain resort weeks serve as the Trust purchase.


----------



## tahoe (May 23, 2018)

California charges property tax separately (directly to the owner), so that might increase your effective maintenance cost a bit.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> So that would suggest the Spain week noted in another thread might be leveraged the same way?   The St. Kitts and Spain resort weeks serve as the Trust purchase.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## csalter2 (May 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> So like a DC Trust Point/Resale week Hybrid, except that it is a direct enrollable week/resale week hybrid. Marriott still sells weeks in the Caribbean that are enrolled/enrollable when you buy them because they are still true developer sold weeks product.
> 
> This is really only a good deal if you think the points are worth it. If you already own DC points, you can simply rent points when you need them. Though they may cost closer to $0.60 or more per point to rent.




I don’t own DC POINTS, but I do own an enrolled week already so I can rent. Are you thinking renting is better and keeping my cash?


----------



## VacationForever (May 23, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> So that would suggest the Spain week noted in another thread might be leveraged the same way?   The St. Kitts and Spain resort weeks serve as the Trust purchase.


The Spain week was reported to cost $13.1K, maybe there is a $ threshold before it can be sold as a bundle.


----------



## GregT (May 23, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received another offer from Marriott today that is interesting because the price seems good. Today, I was offered a platinum/red season  Desert Springs Villas I 2 bedroom lockoff  and a St. Kitts platinum 2 bedroom ocean view for a total of $38,305.  *These are worth a total points value of 6875 Destination Points. *That would be St. Kitts with 3650 points and DSVI with 3225 DC points.  The math says that that is* $5.57 per point.  *Maintenance fees would be $3,458 per year making it *.503 per point maintenance fees.* Based upon what I have been seeing on various threads this seems to be a pretty good deal from Marriott. The Desert Springs I Villas are ones that I really like there.  I would use it, trade it for DC points or rent it.
> 
> ...


This is an interesting new hybrid -- sell the Marriott inventory (St. Kitts) along with an owner resale (DSV 1) to further reduce the purchase price per point.  Fascinating -- very creative by Marriott!   They sell their stuff plus help an owner, and get $XX,XXX that they wouldn't have gotten otherwise -- and the enrolled week is painless to them.

Thanks for posting this.

Best,

Greg


----------



## csalter2 (May 23, 2018)

GregT said:


> This is an interesting new hybrid -- sell the Marriott inventory (St. Kitts) along with an owner resale (DSV 1) to further reduce the purchase price per point.  Fascinating -- very creative by Marriott!   They sell their stuff plus help an owner, and get $XX,XXX that they wouldn't have gotten otherwise -- and the enrolled week is painless to them.
> 
> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> ...



Greg, 

This competes with resale prices for points since Marriott charges $3.00 per point to get them in the Club. Plus, one still has the flexibility to convert to points or weeks.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2018)

GregT said:


> This is an interesting new hybrid -- sell the Marriott inventory (St. Kitts) along with an owner resale (DSV 1) to further reduce the purchase price per point.  Fascinating -- very creative by Marriott!   They sell their stuff plus help an owner, and get $XX,XXX that they wouldn't have gotten otherwise -- and the enrolled week is painless to them.
> 
> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> ...


The only problem is that you probably have to get to St Kitts or Spain to take advantage of it?


----------



## csalter2 (May 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> The only problem is that you probably have to get to St Kitts or Spain to take advantage of it?



What do you mean?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> What do you mean?


Well, if you aren't planning a trip to either place, you would need to add that in to the budget. Also, airfare to St Kitts isn't usually very budget friendly. It doesn't seem to be the easiest or cheapest Caribbean island to go to.


----------



## VacationForever (May 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Well, if you aren't planning a trip to either place, you would need to add that in to the budget. Also, airfare to St Kitts isn't usually very budget friendly. It doesn't seem to be the easiest or cheapest Caribbean island to go to.


Unless you just use St Kitts and Spain resorts as VC points generators.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Unless you just use St Kitts and Spain resorts as VC points generators.


I am referring to just getting to them to buy in the first place. I suspect these would have to be purchased on site in St Kitts or Spain?


----------



## VacationForever (May 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I am referring to just getting to them to buy in the first place. I suspect these would have to be purchased on site in St Kitts or Spain?


Good point!


----------



## csalter2 (May 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I am referring to just getting to them to buy in the first place. I suspect these would have to be purchased on site in St Kitts or Spain?



Nope! You can purchase them from the comfort of your home. The rep that’s offering this is with Marriott’s offices in Utah. They mail everything. That’s how I bought my Ko Olina timeshare. 

I live in Southern Cal so Desert Springs is less than 2 hours away. I already frequent the area. I like it there.


----------



## csalter2 (May 23, 2018)

I guess I want to hear what are truly the advantages of owning over renting. I’ve always thought buying was only worthwhile if you really wanted more time. That I do. However, is that cost worth it when you can just rent. I know that’s a personal decision that only the person who’s faced with the decision can determine.  Other than the ability to reserve 13 months in advance, what benefits are derived from buying the points?


----------



## VacationForever (May 23, 2018)

Presidential level gets you 30% off at 60 days, typically during shoulder/off season as there won't be availability during peak season at 60 days.  Renting points does not change one's MVC elite status.


----------



## dansimms (May 23, 2018)

Looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## csalter2 (May 24, 2018)

dansimms said:


> Looks like a good deal to me.



I'm from the Bronx too. South Bronx across the street from Morris High School until 10th grade and then to the North Bronx at 16 near 241st Street and White Plains Road last stop on the#2 train.


----------



## GregT (May 24, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received another offer from Marriott today that is interesting because the price seems good. Today, I was offered a platinum/red season  Desert Springs Villas I 2 bedroom lockoff  and a St. Kitts platinum 2 bedroom ocean view for a total of $38,305.  *These are worth a total points value of 6875 Destination Points. *That would be St. Kitts with 3650 points and DSVI with 3225 DC points.  The math says that that is* $5.57 per point.  *Maintenance fees would be $3,458 per year making it *.503 per point maintenance fees.* Based upon what I have been seeing on various threads this seems to be a pretty good deal from Marriott. The Desert Springs I Villas are ones that I really like there.  I would use it, trade it for DC points or rent it.
> 
> ...



Charles,

Looking back at my comments, I should have started with the comment that I find this to be an interesting and good opportunity to achieve what you are trying to achieve.   Assuming the $38K is not a financial hardship, there is alot to like about this.  It doesn't seem that different from what you considered before, except now you get the DSV1 (and its' points and MFs) for near the same purchase price.

Good luck and let us know what you decide!

Best,

Greg


----------



## csalter2 (May 24, 2018)

GregT said:


> Charles,
> 
> Looking back at my comments, I should have started with the comment that I find this to be an interesting and good opportunity to achieve what you are trying to achieve.   Assuming the $38K is not a financial hardship, there is alot to like about this.  It doesn't seem that different from what you considered before, except now you get the DSV1 (and its' points and MFs) for near the same purchase price.
> 
> ...



Hi Greg,

I was comfortable with trying to get the every other week resale until I got this call. This is a 2700 point increase from what was originally offered. The price peR point cannot be sneezed at either. The incentive is 3,125 DC points or 250,000 Marriott Rewards Points. In addition, they will give me a 2 bedroom platinum deposit with Interval International. I don’t have a real clue what that is. Overall, on the surface it seemed too good to be true. I think this was offered because I said no last week.


----------



## TravelTime (May 24, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received another offer from Marriott today that is interesting because the price seems good. Today, I was offered a platinum/red season  Desert Springs Villas I 2 bedroom lockoff  and a St. Kitts platinum 2 bedroom ocean view for a total of $38,305.  *These are worth a total points value of 6875 Destination Points. *That would be St. Kitts with 3650 points and DSVI with 3225 DC points.  The math says that that is* $5.57 per point.  *Maintenance fees would be $3,458 per year making it *.503 per point maintenance fees.* Based upon what I have been seeing on various threads this seems to be a pretty good deal from Marriott. The Desert Springs I Villas are ones that I really like there.  I would use it, trade it for DC points or rent it.
> 
> ...



This sounds excellent. The only thing I would try to negotiate is to get to 7000 points to be Executive Level. The benefits are much better than Select Level. You just need another 125 points per year with this deal. I purposely bought 7000 points to get Executive Level because I wanted the 13 month booking window for luxury resorts. I just booked a 2 bedroom ocean view at Ritz Carlton St Thomas for June 2019 for 3800 points. I think that is an incredible points value since Frenchman Cove and other Caribbean resorts charge about the same points. Hawaii charges more points for a 1 bedroom many times of the year. There are also many other benefits of Executive Level. For example, right now there is a lot of availability at the Big Island and Executive Level gets a 25% discount if booked within 30 days. We are considering going this June, so it would just be a couple weeks and we could get 25% off the cost of points.


----------



## csalter2 (May 24, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> This sounds excellent. The only thing I would try to negotiate is to get to 7000 points to be Executive Level. The benefits are much better than Select Level. You just need another 125 points per year with this deal. I purposely bought 7000 points to get Executive Level because I wanted the 13 month booking window for luxury resorts. I just booked a 2 bedroom ocean view at Ritz Carlton St Thomas for June 2019 for 3800 points. I think that is an incredible points value since Frenchman Cove and other Caribbean resorts charge about the same points. Hawaii charges more points for a 1 bedroom many times of the year. There are also many other benefits of Executive Level. For example, right now there is a lot of availability at the Big Island and Executive Level gets a 25% discount if booked within 30 days. We are considering going this June, so it would just be a couple weeks and we could get 25% off the cost of points.



You might not have seen my original post, but I own an enrolled week at Ko Olina already. This would push me over 10, 000 points and place me at the presidential level. I can make reservations earlier.


----------



## TXTortoise (May 24, 2018)

CSalter2... did they break out the price and MFs for your two weeks? 

I was just trying to do a comparison of DSV with your St. Kitts vs Playa Andaluza.  The appeal of each deal might be based on how many enrolled points a buyer might already have, e.g., your deal would take me over 7000 as all I have is 450 Points with an enrolled Vail week, while someone else with a 1000+ point week might find the Playa Andaluza a better fit.

Desert Springs Villas I 2 bedroom lockoff/Platinum/red season (3225 Points)
St. Kitts platinum 2 bedroom ocean view (3650 Points)
$38,305 for 6874 Points @ $5.57/Point
MF = $3458 @ .503/Point

Playa Andaluza Silver Sea Front 2BR/Red Season (2,750 Points) @ $4.76/Point
$13,100
MF = $1,200/Year @ .436/Point


----------



## TravelTime (May 24, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> You might not have seen my original post, but I own an enrolled week at Ko Olina already. This would push me over 10, 000 points and place me at the presidential level. I can make reservations earlier.



Go for it then! Presidential Level is even better!


----------



## Fasttr (May 24, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> I guess I want to hear what are truly the advantages of owning over renting. I’ve always thought buying was only worthwhile if you really wanted more time. That I do. However, is that cost worth it when you can just rent. I know that’s a personal decision that only the person who’s faced with the decision can determine.  Other than the ability to reserve 13 months in advance, what benefits are derived from buying the points?


As dioxide45 pointed out in post 4, you could rent for approx. 10 cents a point more than the MF's on your proposed deal.  To be conservative, lets say it would cost you 15 cents a point more.  So 6,875 * $0.15 = $1,031.25 more annually.  It would take 37 years (even without adding additional years for the time value of money you could have earned on the lost $38K) to recoup the $38K initial cash outlay.  

Other than the pure monetary part of the decision, the rent vs buy proposition (or even this specific deal vs another deal) poses many additional questions for you to ponder...some listed below
- Will MVC allow renting (transferring) of points without restriction as they do now, or will they at some point add restrictions
- Will point renters get smarter and collectively drive the cost per point to rent up (I see that happening a little already, as it used to be you could rent for approx. = MF's....or a few pennies more....now, its pretty consistently 7 - 12 cents over MF's  
- Do the benefits of the increased ownership status provide additional value to you
- How will MVC change the system moving forward.... will locking in ownership and higher status now help you in some way moving forward?
- Will it be better to own Trust points (as GregT ponders) moving forward vs more legacy points?  Will MVC make tweaks that make owning Trust points more beneficial than having legacy points?  If so, perhaps purchasing resale points (or renting Trust points) would be a better approach.  
- Owning the points allows for borrowing, banking, transferring (renting out), etc....where rented points are locked into 1 Use Year, providing you more control with owned points.
- Owning the points removes the pucker factor of renting and possibly being scammed by a renter
- Renting points allows you more flexibility, only renting additional points in the year(s) you need them, and only at the levels you need them
- With the rental path, you are not contractually obligated to the MF's "for life" as they say.  

Just tossing you some additional things to ponder to help in your evaluation of the deal.


----------



## GregT (May 24, 2018)

I believe this gets him past Executive and all the way to Presidential.   Interesting offer from Marriott....

Best,

Greg


----------



## StevenTing (May 24, 2018)

I think this is a fantastic offer.  While the $38k is hard to handle at first, the price per point is appealing along with the associated MF's.

The 2018 Maintenance fee per beneficial interest of 250 point is $138.25 plus the corresponding Annual Dues, based upon one’s status level.  So raw MF's on pure points is $0.553 vs. $0.503 in your package.  You're saving $343.75 per year but in order to realize those savings you have to spend the $38k.  However, I wonder if the DP MF's will grow at a faster rate than the week MF's.

But if you're goal is to get to presidential, this is the least expensive route to go, even better than the resale DP market.  You'd have to purchase points at $2.57 to have something equivalent to the deal you were offered.


----------



## csalter2 (May 24, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> I think this is a fantastic offer.  While the $38k is hard to handle at first, the price per point is appealing along with the associated MF's.
> 
> The 2018 Maintenance fee per beneficial interest of 250 point is $138.25 plus the corresponding Annual Dues, based upon one’s status level.  So raw MF's on pure points is $0.553 vs. $0.503 in your package.  You're saving $343.75 per year but in order to realize those savings you have to spend the $38k.  However, I wonder if the DP MF's will grow at a faster rate than the week MF's.
> 
> But if you're goal is to get to presidential, this is the least expensive route to go, even better than the resale DP market.  You'd have to purchase points at $2.57 to have something equivalent to the deal you were offered.



My goal certainly was not to get to presidential but to add more time for retirement. I’ve been so conditioned to just rent points when I need them, that buying more time to keep the maintenance fees forever is what’s messing with my mind. However, this really seems like a legitimate deal. I can actually see myself using DSVI. I actually go there now a couple of times a yearduring summers no less too.


----------



## csalter2 (May 24, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> As dioxide45 pointed out in post 4, you could rent for approx. 10 cents a point more than the MF's on your proposed deal.  To be conservative, lets say it would cost you 15 cents a point more.  So 6,875 * $0.15 = $1,031.25 more annually.  It would take 37 years (even without adding additional years for the time value of money you could have earned on the lost $38K) to recoup the $38K initial cash outlay.
> 
> Other than the pure monetary part of the decision, the rent vs buy proposition (or even this specific deal vs another deal) poses many additional questions for you to ponder...some listed below
> - Will MVC allow renting (transferring) of points without restriction as they do now, or will they at some point add restrictions
> ...




Thank you for pointing out these items. They are the ones I’ve been swirling around in my head.


----------



## Fasttr (May 24, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> My goal certainly was not to get to presidential but to add more time for retirement. I’ve been so conditioned to just rent points when I need them, that buying more time to keep the maintenance fees forever is what’s messing with my mind. However, this really seems like a legitimate deal. I can actually see myself using DSVI. I actually go there now a couple of times a yearduring summers no less too.


You have posted a few times that you can see yourself using DSV I.  If you are looking for more timeshare time, and like DSV I, why not just pick one up on the resale market, presumably much cheaper than you can from MVC.


----------



## csalter2 (May 24, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> You have posted a few times that you can see yourself using DSV I.  If you are looking for more timeshare time, and like DSV I, why not just pick one up on the resale market, presumably much cheaper than you can from MVC.



I like going to different places. I’ve traveled extensively and plan to do even more of it upon retirement in a couple of years. I like the Sun-Thursday options. The points offer a lot of flexibility. I am not ruling out ever going to St. Kitts, but I like its ability to rent and trade well.


----------



## Fasttr (May 24, 2018)

Sounds like you have thought it through, seems like as good a deal as you will get from MVC, if you are at peace, only one thing to do now..... make it happen!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 24, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> I am not ruling out ever going to St. Kitts, but I like its ability to rent and trade well.


I am not sure how reliable a rental St Kitts really is?


----------



## csalter2 (May 24, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure how reliable a rental St Kitts really is?



What do you mean by reliable?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 24, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> What do you mean by reliable?


St Kitts isn't an easy or cheap Caribbean island to get to. It also isn't one of the more sought after destinations. I haven't heard of anyone buying St Kitts to use as a rental property. It isn't a destination that people seem to go to year after year like they do to Aruba or the USVI. It may be a good rental week to own, but for some reason I think it will be harder to rent than many other options that are out there.


----------



## csalter2 (May 24, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> St Kitts isn't an easy or cheap Caribbean island to get to. It also isn't one of the more sought after destinations. I haven't heard of anyone buying St Kitts to use as a rental property. It isn't a destination that people seem to go to year after year like they do to Aruba or the USVI. It may be a good rental week to own, but for some reason I think it will be harder to rent than many other options that are out there.



I understand.


----------



## bazzap (May 24, 2018)

It is becoming an increasingly sought after island though, winning more and more awards every year
http://m.sknvibes.com/news/newsdetails.cfm/103181
St. Kitts & Nevis: The Only Caribbean Destination in Conde Nast Traveler's Best Places to Travel in December
and increasingly very high end prestigious developments, although hopefully the island will still retain much of its laid back, very friendly culture and natural beauty.
http://www.christopheharbour.com
http://www.bellemontfarm.com
https://www.hyatt.com/en-US/hotel/saint-kitts-and-nevis/park-hyatt-st-kitts/skbph
and coming next a Ritz Carlton.
http://news.marriott.com/2018/02/ritz-carlton-slated-debut-st-kitts/


----------



## csalter2 (May 24, 2018)

bazzap said:


> It is becoming an increasingly sought after island though, winning more and more awards every year
> http://m.sknvibes.com/news/newsdetails.cfm/103181
> St. Kitts & Nevis: The Only Caribbean Destination in Conde Nast Traveler's Best Places to Travel in December
> and increasingly very high end prestigious developments, although hopefully the island will still retain much of its laid back, very friendly culture and natural beauty.
> ...



This is nice to know!


----------



## csalter2 (May 24, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> CSalter2... did they break out the price and MFs for your two weeks?
> 
> I was just trying to do a comparison of DSV with your St. Kitts vs Playa Andaluza.  The appeal of each deal might be based on how many enrolled points a buyer might already have, e.g., your deal would take me over 7000 as all I have is 450 Points with an enrolled Vail week, while someone else with a 1000+ point week might find the Playa Andaluza a better fit.
> 
> ...




The Desert Springs Villas is where the deal sweetens. It’s a 2 bedroom platinum for $7700 for 3225 points. That’s $2.39/per point.


----------



## TXTortoise (May 24, 2018)

Unless I missed something, which is not uncommon, I wonder if they would even offer Option 2: DSV1 & Playa Andaluza
That's the price of a MOC 2BR OF and MFs close to MOC Lahaina 2BR OF and gets you a week there if I remember the chart correctly.

*Option 1:*
Desert Springs Villas I 2 bedroom lockoff/Platinum/red season (3225 Points) - $7700  ($2.39/pt)
St. Kitts platinum 2 bedroom ocean view (3650 Points) - $30,605   ($8.38/pt)
*TOTAL - $38,305 for 6874 Points @ $5.57/Point
MF = $3458 @ .503/Point*

*Option 2:*
Desert Springs Villas I 2 bedroom lockoff/Platinum/red season (3225 Points) - $7700 ($2.39/pt)
Andaluza Silver Sea Front 2BR/Red Season (2,750 Points) - $13,100   ($4.76/pt)
*TOTAL - $20,800 for 5975 Points @ $3.48/pt
MF = Est Appx $3000 @ .502*


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 25, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received another offer from Marriott today that is interesting because the price seems good. Today, I was offered a platinum/red season  Desert Springs Villas I 2 bedroom lockoff  and a St. Kitts platinum 2 bedroom ocean view for a total of $38,305.  *These are worth a total points value of 6875 Destination Points. *That would be St. Kitts with 3650 points and DSVI with 3225 DC points.  The math says that that is* $5.57 per point.  *Maintenance fees would be $3,458 per year making it *.503 per point maintenance fees.* Based upon what I have been seeing on various threads this seems to be a pretty good deal from Marriott. The Desert Springs I Villas are ones that I really like there.  I would use it, trade it for DC points or rent it.
> 
> ...



I don't see where you specifically stated it, but, Marriott is offering to enroll the resale DSV week, not just sell it to you right? If so, a great deal indeed. You know how salesman are, it may be worth x points but that's meaningless unless enrolled.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> St Kitts isn't an easy or cheap Caribbean island to get to. It also isn't one of the more sought after destinations. I haven't heard of anyone buying St Kitts to use as a rental property. It isn't a destination that people seem to go to year after year like they do to Aruba or the USVI. It may be a good rental week to own, but for some reason I think it will be harder to rent than many other options that are out there.



I agree with dioxide45. I almost bought a St Kitts resale week for “free.” It turned out to be difficult and time consuming to buy it because of the St Kitts real estate laws so I changed my mind. Buying from Marriott eliminates this problem but you are paying a lot for a week that has low resale value. When you try to resale the week, it will most likely be worth virtually nothing. In speaking to agents about St Kitts, they all told me if I wanted a Caribbean week, St Thomas or Aruba would be better.

On the other hand, St Kitts and Nevis is an up and coming luxury destination. Many upscale resorts have opened in St Kitts and Nevis in the past few years. Things might change as it becomes more known and desireable, at least for rentals. But Marriott would probably need to step up their game there to compete effectively.

However, if you are buying the St Kitts week and the DSV1 week simply for points, then it is a good deal. I looked into buying resale directly from Marriott earlier this year and they did not offer me anything this good. I probably would have bought this if they had offered it to me back then. Instead, I bought resale DC Trust points since Marriott was not competitive with what they offered me. They wanted about $55K for hybrid packages that would get me to Executive level. The best deal they offered me came out to $7.30 pp plus closing costs. I am surprised they are offering such good hybrid packages now.


----------



## csalter2 (May 25, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I agree with dioxide45. I almost bought a St Kitts resale week for “free.” It turned out to be difficult and time consuming to buy it because of the St Kitts real estate laws so I changed my mind. Buying from Marriott eliminates this problem but you are paying a lot for a week that has low resale value. When you try to resale the week, it will most likely be worth virtually nothing. In speaking to agents about St Kitts, they all told me if I wanted a Caribbean week, St Thomas or Aruba would be better.
> 
> On the other hand, St Kitts and Nevis is an up and coming luxury destination. Many upscale resorts have opened in St Kitts and Nevis in the past few years. Things might change as it becomes more known and desireable, at least for rentals. But Marriott would probably need to step up their game there to compete effectively.
> 
> However, if you are buying the St Kitts week and the DSV1 week simply for points, then it is a good deal. I looked into buying resale directly from Marriott earlier this year and they did not offer me anything this good. I probably would have bought this if they had offered it to me back then. Instead, I bought resale DC Trust points since Marriott was not competitive with what they offered me. They wanted about $55K for hybrid packages that would get me to Executive level. The best deal they offered me came out to $7.30 pp plus closing costs. I am surprised they are offering such good hybrid packages now.



I’ve been to many Caribbean islands and they are all basically the same to me. That’s why I frequent Hawaii. I mainly want it for the points. Another poster here showed that a Ritz Carlton is being built there as well as other new high end resorts.  Things could change. I think it’s a good deal as well.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> I’ve been to many Caribbean islands and they are all basically the same to me. That’s why I frequent Hawaii. I mainly want it for the points. Another poster here showed that a Ritz Carlton is being built there as well as other new high end resorts.  Things could change. I think it’s a good deal as well.



We have been to Hawaii - all the islands - more times than I can count and have stayed all over, mainly in upscale hotels. We now own several oceanfront timeshares in Ko Olina and Maui. However, my heart is in the Caribbean. The ocean in Hawaii tends to be darker blue and deep. It is beautiful but nothing compares to the brilliant shades of blue, green and turquoise you can find in the Caribbean and French Polynesia. We just got back from a sailing trip in St Vincent and the Grenadines. The water colors and cleanliness of the ocean blew me away. It is a currently unexplored, off the beaten track location in the Southern Caribbean (which may unfortunately change in 2019 when AA starts non stop flights to St Vincent). We snorkeled on a newly forming coral reef that had completely intact brain corals and bright yellow-green soft corals. In my 25 years of scuba diving, I have never seen such a perfectly formed and untouched reef.


----------



## csalter2 (May 25, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> I don't see where you specifically stated it, but, Marriott is offering to enroll the resale DSV week, not just sell it to you right? If so, a great deal indeed. You know how salesman are, it may be worth x points but that's meaningless unless enrolled.



Marriott is selling me the resale week for $7700, is overpriced, but since I want the points option it makes up for it.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> Marriott is selling me the resale week for $7700, is overpriced, but since I want the points option it makes up for it.



How many points will you be getting for DSV1?


----------



## csalter2 (May 25, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> We have been to Hawaii - all the islands - more times than I can count and have stayed all over, mainly in upscale hotels. We now own several oceanfront timeshares in Ko Olina and Maui. However, my heart is in the Caribbean. The ocean in Hawaii tends to be darker blue and deep. It is beautiful but nothing compares to the brilliant shades of blue, green and turquoise you can find in the Caribbean and French Polynesia. We just got back from a sailing trip in St Vincent and the Grenadines. The water colors and cleanliness of the ocean blew me away. It is a currently unexplored, off the beaten track location in the Southern Caribbean (which may unfortunately change in 2019 when AA starts non stop flights to St Vincent). We snorkeled on a newly forming coral reef that had completely intact brain corals and bright yellow-green soft corals. In my 25 years of scuba diving, I have never seen such a perfectly formed and untouched reef.



No doubt the Caribbean’s ocean is beautiful and warm. However, I don’t like the pushiness of the vendors, the constant begging of the locals, and the limited space and things to do on some of the smaller islands. I already have a great tan. I live in Southern California.


----------



## csalter2 (May 25, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> How many points will you be getting for DSV1?


3225


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> 3225



I just called Marriott and they will not sell that week to me unless I buy 3000 points. Bummer, I just need 3000 points total to get to Presidential level. I assume they are offering it to you because you are buying a St Kitts week. They tried to sell me a gold St Kitts week for $25,000.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

BTW, For anyone reading this thread, the sales rep, who seemed very honest, said they tend to be exercising point deals more than weeks since they are actively selling points. He was surprised by the deal I got on points.


----------



## csalter2 (May 25, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I just called Marriott and they will not sell that week to me unless I buy 3000 points. Bummer, I just need 3000 points total to get to Presidential level. I assume they are offering it to you because you are buying a St Kitts week. They tried to sell me a gold St Kitts week for $25,000.



Yes. It’s because of the St. Kitts week. You can do it with an Aruba week also, but Aruba is more expensive.


----------



## csalter2 (May 25, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> BTW, For anyone reading this thread, the sales rep, who seemed very honest, said they tend to be exercising point deals more than weeks since they are actively selling points. He was surprised by the deal I got on points.



What was the deal you received on points? I don’t recall reading about it?


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> What was the deal you received on points? I don’t recall reading about it?



It averaged $3 per point overall plus $2 activation fees. Overall average was $5 pp.


----------



## csalter2 (May 25, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> It averaged $3 per point overall plus $2 activation fees. Overall average was $5 pp.



That was pure points, huh? Interesting. I like the weeks with the points options. I like the flexibility it offers.


----------



## VacationForever (May 25, 2018)

Our entire Marriott ownership, weeks and points, all bought post June 2010 comes to $5.73 per point and acquired through Marriott.  We got lucky...  Between being retired and now figuring out where and when we really want to travel, it appears that the Presidential level 30% discount of points at 60 days is going to work out well for us.

We are currently looking at picking up a Newport Coast Fixed week 26 in the resale market but these weeks that are listed cost almost double the cost of the ones posted in the ROFR.net database.  I tried searching for recommended resale brokers on TUG and somehow the names are not coming up in my search.  If a TUGger can throw a couple of Marriott broker names, it will be most helpful!   Thank you!


----------



## TXTortoise (May 25, 2018)

They may list for twice ROFR.net, but doesn’t mean they’ll sell for that.

Make an offer at a recent ROFR.net price point or lower. If you can find an owner selling direct that opens up 15-20% of room for both of you.

Many may be like MOC fixed Week listings, I.e., I’ll sell if I get my price, but may be really want to liquidate.

Other than through direct deals, my best high dollar values were listings on SMTN.com of all places.


----------



## Quadmaniac (May 25, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> BTW, For anyone reading this thread, the sales rep, who seemed very honest, said they tend to be exercising point deals more than weeks since they are actively selling points. He was surprised by the deal I got on points.



If their lips are moving, they're lying. Simple as that.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Our entire Marriott ownership, weeks and points, all bought post June 2010 comes to $5.73 per point and acquired through Marriott.  We got lucky...  Between being retired and now figuring out where and when we really want to travel, it appears that the Presidential level 30% discount of points at 60 days is going to work out well for us.
> 
> We are currently looking at picking up a Newport Coast Fixed week 26 in the resale market but these weeks that are listed cost almost double the cost of the ones posted in the ROFR.net database.  I tried searching for recommended resale brokers on TUG and somehow the names are not coming up in my search.  If a TUGger can throw a couple of Marriott broker names, it will be most helpful!   Thank you!



I do not have any favorite brokers but I have a favorite escrow agent who you could contact and work with him and one of his brokers. Paul Larkin worked several miracles for me on my last DC Trust Points deal.

Paul M. Larkin
TIMESHARE CLOSING GROUP
815 Murray Avenue
Myrtle Beach, SC 29577

T 843-531-9296 x202  F 843-353-2604
www.timeshareclosinggroup.com


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Our entire Marriott ownership, weeks and points, all bought post June 2010 comes to $5.73 per point and acquired through Marriott.  We got lucky...  Between being retired and now figuring out where and when we really want to travel, it appears that the Presidential level 30% discount of points at 60 days is going to work out well for us.
> 
> We are currently looking at picking up a Newport Coast Fixed week 26 in the resale market but these weeks that are listed cost almost double the cost of the ones posted in the ROFR.net database.  I tried searching for recommended resale brokers on TUG and somehow the names are not coming up in my search.  If a TUGger can throw a couple of Marriott broker names, it will be most helpful!   Thank you!



What and when did did you purchase from Marriott to average out to $5.73 per point? I would have bought direct from Marriott if they would have offered me something at that price.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> That was pure points, huh? Interesting. I like the weeks with the points options. I like the flexibility it offers.



I agree that I would like having weeks that convert to points but Marriott kept offering me weeks I did not want at $7-$8 per point on average.


----------



## VacationForever (May 25, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> What and when did did you purchase from Marriott to average out to $5.73 per point? I would have bought direct from Marriott if they would have offered me something at that price.


"Lucked out" on 2 Marriott resales weeks bought 5 years back through Marriott and got enrolled last year (in short, a one-off exception), then bought a hybrid immediately after to get us to Presidential.  At that point we really wanted the Platinum Marriott rewards status as it would have taken us another 5 plus years to get there.  If we had known Marriott Gold would become Platinum after August/end of this year we probably would not have bought the hybrid package.  We were not really thinking that the 30 percent discount would be a benefit but now when we look at availability at 60 days we could make use of the discount.  Hybrid only required 2,500 points but we went with 3,000 points to get the next price break.  Buying an extra 500 points was not well thought out and could have gone either way. The difference of those 500 points came out to something like $7.61 per point.


----------



## TravelTime (May 25, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> "Lucked out" on 2 Marriott resales weeks bought 5 years back through Marriott and got enrolled last year (in short, a one-off exception), then bought a hybrid immediately after to get us to Presidential.  At that point we really wanted the Platinum Marriott rewards status as it would have taken us another 5 plus years to get there.  If we had known Marriott Gold would become Platinum after August/end of this year we probably would not have bought the hybrid package.  We were not really thinking that the 30 percent discount would be a benefit but now when we look at availability at 60 days we could make use of the discount.  Hybrid only required 2,500 points but we went with 3,000 points to get the next price break.  Buying an extra 500 points was not well thought out and could have gone either way. The difference of those 500 points came out to something like $7.70 per point.



Is there someone you work with at Marriott to get these deals or just anyone? The person assigned to me keeps calling me with expensive deals. Today I called and spoke to someone else but he offered the same expensive deals. I was thinking we might like to get to Presidential Level for the 60 day last minute booking discount. I think 30 days is a bit too short. Do you think the benefits of Presidential are worth it compared to Executive Level?


----------



## VacationForever (May 26, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Is there someone you work with at Marriott to get these deals or just anyone? The person assigned to me keeps calling me with expensive deals. Today I called and spoke to someone else but he offered the same expensive deals. I was thinking we might like to get to Presidential Level for the 60 day last minute booking discount. I think 30 days is a bit too short. Do you think the benefits of Presidential are worth it compared to Executive Level?


It has nothing to do with these "deals".  I believe when the online webinar for enrollment was first launched last year, their education department made the mistake of inviting post-2010 Marriott-brokered resale weeks owners to the webinar.  There was at least one other person who was also in a similar situation.  The education director got us a one-off exception to enroll our weeks.  Since then, they include a disclaimer that after attending such a webinar they would go through a verification process to ensure that the weeks are actually eligible before they get their enrollment offer.  I simply lucked out.  The weeks when we bought were almost double of what they are selling for now, but I have no complaints.  It is almost like being in the right place at the right time.

30 vs. 60 days depends on where you want to go to.  I won't even try Hawaii as we only fly business/first class, those last minute tickets are really expensive on Hawaiian Airlines.  As it turns out, with our current location, going to Palm Desert in winter and Newport Coast in summer with some regularity is what we want to do.  We are now doing alot of cruises, and finding time to timeshare is even becoming a challenge!


----------



## TravelTime (May 26, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> It has nothing to do with these "deals".  I believe when the online webinar for enrollment was first launched last year, their education department made the mistake of inviting post-2010 Marriott-brokered resale weeks owners to the webinar.  There was at least one other person who was also in a similar situation.  The education director got us a one-off exception to enroll our weeks.  Since then, they include a disclaimer that after attending such a webinar they would go through a verification process to ensure that the weeks are actually eligible before they get their enrollment offer.  I simply lucked out.  The weeks when we bought were almost double of what they are selling for now, but I have no complaints.  It is almost like being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> 30 vs. 60 days depends on where you want to go to.  I won't even try Hawaii as we only fly business/first class, those last minute tickets are really expensive on Hawaiian Airlines.  As it turns out, with our current location, going to Palm Desert in winter and Newport Coast in summer with some regularity is what we want to do.  We are now doing alot of cruises, and finding time to timeshare is even becoming a challenge!



Oh, now I get it. That was super lucky. I watched the webinar but they won’t enroll my post-2010 week. I think we will stick with Executive level unless they let us enroll our week for a minimal amount. I do not want to shell out the money to get 3000 more points. The incremental benefit does not seem worth it. Maybe in the future. The only place we might travel at the last minute would be skiing in Tahoe and that always depends on the weather so booking at the last minute meets our needs there.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 26, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I watched the webinar but they won’t enroll my post-2010 week.


They also weren't simply post-2010 resale external weeks, they were resale weeks bought through the Marriott Resales department.

There are ways that you can get external post-2010 resale weeks enrolled. There is this thread explaining this year's offer.


----------



## csalter2 (May 29, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> As dioxide45 pointed out in post 4, you could rent for approx. 10 cents a point more than the MF's on your proposed deal.  To be conservative, lets say it would cost you 15 cents a point more.  So 6,875 * $0.15 = $1,031.25 more annually.  It would take 37 years (even without adding additional years for the time value of money you could have earned on the lost $38K) to recoup the $38K initial cash outlay. ...



For some reason, I have been hesitant to pull the trigger on purchasing these points. It has to do with the numbers above. I have been such an advocate of renting, that owning more points seems to scare me. Is it the perpetuity of it? Is it that I’m a cheapskate? Is it because of the things that I know? I know it’s a good deal, but is it really? I wish I could just not afford it and I wouldn’t have this dilemma.


----------



## Fasttr (May 29, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> For some reason, I have been hesitant to pull the trigger on purchasing these points. It has to do with the numbers above. I have been such an advocate of renting, that owning more points seems to scare me. Is it the perpetuity of it? Is it that I’m a cheapskate? Is it because of the things that I know? I know it’s a good deal, but is it really? I wish I could just not afford it and I wouldn’t have this dilemma.


I think the issue you are wrestling with is that IT IS a good deal in the MVC points world....but that is an expensive world, and if you step outside that world and compare to some other alternatives, it becomes an expensive deal (with expensive not being good or bad...just expensive).  You keep saying the increased ownership status (and benefits that come with that) is not important to you...you just feel you need more points.  Going solely based on those facts, if I were you, I would just rent the points I need each year and keep the $38K in the bank/market.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 29, 2018)

I'll throw out that I personally would not rent points. You or others may feel differently, so it's a personal choice. I am not trusting enough of the renter. Same reason I would never use any of the timeshare rental services. 

There's some savings there as well with enrolled weeks vs resale, and I wouldn't necessarily always trade dsv for points if not occupying. Split it off (free) and exchange each half (free to other Marriotts). Assuming you like exchanges. I've exchanged my lockoff for more than 20 years, always a win. I get more value in general than electing vc points. 

So, while people like the points flexibility, an enrolled week is even more flexible.


----------



## VacationForever (May 29, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> For some reason, I have been hesitant to pull the trigger on purchasing these points. It has to do with the numbers above. I have been such an advocate of renting, that owning more points seems to scare me. Is it the perpetuity of it? Is it that I’m a cheapskate? Is it because of the things that I know? I know it’s a good deal, but is it really? I wish I could just not afford it and I wouldn’t have this dilemma.


From a pure financial perspective, there is no good reason to buy points if you already have an enrolled week which then enables you to rent points.  For us, renting is a hassle and there is a little bit of a stress issue although I am not ruling out that we will rent our points to others in the future when we run out of ideas on how to use them.  

We bought more because we wanted the MR Platinum status, which will become a moot point after this year as we are on track to get Lifetime Platinum with the new hotel merger program.  We also like having a bunch of points at our disposal to give us options to book within the DC program. For instance, we take a cruise that either starts in HNL or ends in HNL.  We want to have points to book a few nights at MKO either before or after the cruise.  We do not see tangible quantitative financial benefits to owning points, and it is also similar to alot of timeshare, you have to decide if the qualitative aspect of it is important enough to you to want to own more.


----------



## csalter2 (May 30, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> I think the issue you are wrestling with is that IT IS a good deal in the MVC points world....but that is an expensive world, and if you step outside that world and compare to some other alternatives, it becomes an expensive deal (with expensive not being good or bad...just expensive).  You keep saying the increased ownership status (and benefits that come with that) is not important to you...you just feel you need more points.  Going solely based on those facts, if I were you, I would just rent the points I need each year and keep the $38K in the bank/market.



This is true. It is expensive in my mind. The perks of being Presidential don’t lure me, but it has many nice to haves. I guess I’m going to have to get off some cash if I really want this.


----------



## Venter (May 30, 2018)

csalter2 said:


> My goal certainly was not to get to presidential but to add more time for retirement. I’ve been so conditioned to just rent points when I need them, that buying more time to keep the maintenance fees forever is what’s messing with my mind. However, this really seems like a legitimate deal. I can actually see myself using DSVI. I actually go there now a couple of times a yearduring summers no less too.



I have not read through the whole thread yet so this may have been mentioned before.

I own at Mallorca and as far as I am aware if I just stop paying my MF's, after two years they take back the deed and that is it. I think it is the same for all European resorts.

So, you are not stuck with MF's in perpetuity. May be a reason for some to consider the Playa deal as it may feel less like a mealstone around your neck.

I owed at Playa and sold it. The process was smooth and I got money for it. It was a gold two bedroom. The money was not alot but at least I did not have to entice people by giving it away and paying other incentives.


----------



## bazzap (May 30, 2018)

Venter said:


> I have not read through the whole thread yet so this may have been mentioned before.
> 
> I own at Mallorca and as far as I am aware if I just stop paying my MF's, after two years they take back the deed and that is it. I think it is the same for all European resorts.
> 
> ...


The European resorts are Right To Use with a defined end date, not deeded in perpetuity, so it is true you are not committed to pay MFs forever.
It has been said that if you just stop paying MFs, after 2 years MVC take it back.
I don’t know of anyone who has done this or what if any issues they encountered in doing so?


----------

